# Duplicating adjustment brush?



## Bob_B (Mar 12, 2016)

I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong, as I thought this should be very simple. I want to duplicate an adjustment brush, using LR 5 in Windows. My understanding is to hold Ctrl-Alt and left click drag the existing pin to a new location. When I do this nothing happens; the original pin stays in place and I cannot move the new pin, even though I see "Duplicate Adjustment" in the history and I see an additive adjustment at the original location. Same thing happens if I right click on the existing pin and select "Duplicate": history records that the pin is duplicated but I can't move the new pin. BTW, Ctrl-Alt when the pointer is directly over the pin gives a 'hand' icon, but when I drag off of the pin it immediately changes to the minus (erase) icon.

Also, I am able to duplicate and move a radial gradient using Ctrl-Alt drag, so this problem appears to be specific to the adjustment brush.

I'm sure I must be doing something silly, but for the life of me I cannot figure out what it is. Would some kind soul help me out, please? Thanks.

   Bob


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2016)

It's not you Bob.  The ability to move adjustment brush strokes was added in 6.0.


----------



## Bob_B (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank Victoria. I guess I assumed that it was a version-thing. I am nonetheless curious as to why bother with the duplicate capacity if the pin cannot be moved in V5?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 12, 2016)

Bob_B said:


> Thank Victoria. I guess I assumed that it was a version-thing. I am nonetheless curious as to why bother with the duplicate capacity if the pin cannot be moved in V5?



Because that gives you the possibility to brush more than 100%.


----------



## Bob_B (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks Johan. You know I should have figured that out after so many failed attempts to move a pin only to see the effect magnified each time. Live and learn.


----------

